# Rashad Evans Looking For The Knockout Against Mauricio "Shogun" Rua



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Contrary to what it may seem I am NOT a Sugar fan at all. Like each of you who are reading this you are probably incredulous and in disbelief...lolz. If Rashad KOs Shogun/not TKO, but KOs em I will throw my computer out the window...roflz! 

Rashad Evans Looking For The Knockout Against Mauricio "Shogun" Rua

11 | 09 | 2010 | Randy Harrison 

Former UFC Light Heavyweight Champion looks to regain the title by stopping current titleholder
We're still roughly six months away from seeing former UFC Light Heavyweight Champion Rashad Evans cash in his title shot against current division kingpin Mauricio "Shogun" Rua, but that's not stopping "Sugar" from discussing the fight and what he plans on doing when the two men finally meet after Rua is fully healed from a knee surgery that came just after his title victory over Lyoto Machida at UFC 113 in April.

Here's Evans speaking to MMA Valor about his plans to outstrike the dangerous former Chute Boxe star;

I think I can’t try to move around too much or try to get away from him because he will find me, because he is a very aggressive striker. So, I can be aggressive too. I think there’s a possibility for me to knock him out, I mean that is what I hope to do. That would be my aim to try to knock him out, but you know if I catch him or something it would probably be off his aggression. I’ll see if I can capitalize on him coming in. I think for advantages and disadvantages it’s really hard to say, because styles make fights and having so much time off I don’t really know the kind of Rua I’m going to go against when I meet him and he doesn’t know who he’s going to go against. So, what the perceived advantages of me right now are, are not necessarily what they are going to be when I meet him in May."

Evans' UFC career began after his win on the second season of The Ultimate Fighter and many felt that he would rely heavily on his wrestling background that saw him compete at Michigan State University. That rung true through his first three UFC victories, all by decision, but since then Evans has refined his striking game and has scored four knockouts in his last seven victories. Coming into a bout with Rua off of decision victories over Thiago Silva and Quinton "Rampage" Jackson, Evans will be riding momentum, though he will have to deal with a layoff of nearly a year by the time the fight finally takes place.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

nah he'd shoot for the take down very quickly and often.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Yeh I think he will shoot very quickly and often also. 

If he stands with Rua, other than a one off punch right on the tip of the chin, he will be ruined! That said, I do hope this is a fit and healthy Rua, and not that version we saw show up against Forrest.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Rashad before the fight: 
"I'm going for the KO! Look at my history! I KO'ed Sean Salmon with a HK! I put out Chuck for another Highlight reel! Hell, I made Forrest tap to my strikes! Watch out sucka, here I come!" 

Rashad in the octagon: 

"Damn, it hurt like a bitch when Machida made me a crumple like a rag doll. Hello bread and butter takedowns for 25 minutes!"


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Shogun has fought far better strikers and hasn't been knocked out. The only knockout Evans will have to watch out for is his own when Shogun's knee is about to hit his chin. There is no doubt in my mind that Rashad will try and take this to the ground. He doesn't even need to make Shogun think that he wants to stand because frankly Shogun's takedown defense isn't really good because he doesn't rely on it. Rashad will probably take Shogun down with ease in the first round, but Shogun will make him pay for every single takedown, sweep Rashad and get up or work for submissions.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Yeah, as already stated, Rashad aint going for the knockout. He's going to look immediately for the wrestling, and either take Shogun down, or just hold him against the cage for 5 rounds. I just hope Shogun's good enough to either sweep Rashad from the bottom, or submit him once he is taken down because I don't see this one staying standing for long.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

This is in league with Koscheck saying he's going to stand with Daley. It's just talk. Why would a wrestler of Rashad's calibre even think of standing with someone like Rua, it just doesn't make sense.


----------



## MMA-Matt (Mar 20, 2010)

...but Greg Jackson says takedown!


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

MMA-Matt said:


> ...but Greg Jackson says takedown!


Jackson's a 'safe fighter' kinda coach, and although its boring at times you can't really fault him.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm sure Rashad is going to concentrate a lot on his striking game, prior to this fight, just to survive Shogun's stand-up. But when it's all said and done, he will still go back to his bread and butter, which is wrestling.


----------



## R3353 (Aug 10, 2009)

Im sure as Rashard was says all of this he was thinking in his head "takedown takedown double single takedown!".


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Rashad will shoot for dear life! There's absolutely no way he will stand with Shogun


----------



## LuckyPunch (Aug 31, 2010)

i think we will se a lot of takedown attempts by rashad in this fight!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

LuckyPunch said:


> i think we will se a lot of takedown attempts by rashad in this fight!


The only way Rashad might get the KO against Shogun has something to do with your username.


----------



## LuckyPunch (Aug 31, 2010)

Rauno said:


> The only way Rashad might get the KO against Shogun has something to do with your username.


hahaha thats a good one and its true!:thumb02:


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Wouldn't be a lucky punch, it'd have to be a picture perfect punch to knock Shogun out. Rashad does have power, the shot he hit Chuck with would have put quite a few guys out, he threw everything into that punch, and if he threw something similar at Shogun, and connected on the button he could do some serious damage.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

no one likes giving rashad a chance do they? im a fan of rashad and i give him a chance but only a 30% chance because shogun is a beast at 205


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

All Rashad can do is get points with takedowns, but it will end eventually, he's in just as much trouble on the ground as he is stood up.

No matter who you favor though, it's shit for everyone if Shogun's legs are bad.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

I think Rashad is a bad match up for Shogun just as Shogun was a bad match up for Machida.

Rashad will most likely take Shogun down and ground and pound him but I wouldn't be surprised if he can catch Shogun with his quick counter punches.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

I don't like using mma math like this, but Rashad couldn't keep up with Machida's speed at all and got KTFO, what makes you think he can keep up with Shogun? If Rashad manages to shoot and take Shogun down he'll just get sweeped fast. Shogun is very crafty and flashy jitsu practioner on the ground and I don't think Rashad can do much there unless he manages to rock him like he rocked Forrest first.
Shogun by (T)KO - round 2.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Diokhan said:


> I don't like using mma math like this, but Rashad couldn't keep up with Machida's speed at all and got KTFO, what makes you think he can keep up with Shogun? If Rashad manages to shoot and take Shogun down he'll just get sweeped fast. Shogun is very crafty and flashy jitsu practioner on the ground and I don't think Rashad can do much there unless he manages to rock him like he rocked Forrest first.
> Shogun by (T)KO - round 2.


I don't believe speed to be what gave Rashad trouble against Machida I think it was the range. That is also the problem Machida had against Shogun, he couldn't keep his range.

Shogun is going to go at Rashad and Rashad is either going to take him down or duck and counter. It is a tough fight for both guys but I think Rashad is a bad match up for Shogun.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Good to see the thread is creating some interesting feedback. 



UFC_OWNS said:


> no one likes giving rashad a chance do they? im a fan of rashad and i give him a chance but only a 30% chance because shogun is a beast at 205


Although I'm not a fan...heh...heh I actually said from the get go that Rashad would give Shogun (100%) a tough time. Simply look at the Coleman fight. Expect a Chael vs Anderson type of fight with a war of attrition on the ground. 



SM33 said:


> All Rashad can do is get points with takedowns, but it will end eventually, he's in just as much trouble on the ground as he is stood up.
> 
> No matter who you favor though, it's shit for everyone if Shogun's legs are bad.


Yah I hope this is NOT a repeat of the Griffin fight. Nine out of ten people thought it was game over for Griffin, then he pulls off the unexpected. I just hope Rashad doesn't aim for those knees for the take down. You know it's gonna happen though. 



420atalon said:


> I think Rashad is a bad match up for Shogun just as Shogun was a bad match up for Machida.
> 
> Rashad will most likely take Shogun down and ground and pound him but I wouldn't be surprised if he can catch Shogun with his quick counter punches.


I hope like everybody else that Rashad stands and bangs for awhile. At least feel out the power if he gets in trouble OK sure go for the take down. But if that's the game plan all five rounds...BOO!!!

Man if Rashad does pull it then here we go again. 

Enter The Dragon...lolz! 

Enter Shogun...

Enter Bones...


----------



## UglyKnux (Sep 12, 2010)

Rashad is looking good and camp hasn't even started yet.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

So in other words he's going to try to dry hump him against the cage? Or try to lay on him for 5 rounds? I'd like to see him try and watch Shogun punish him. Shogun wont let Rashad out clinch him and his BJJ well I'd like to see how good he is since he was training as a kid till now


----------



## UglyKnux (Sep 12, 2010)

Sousa said:


> So in other words he's going to try to dry hump him against the cage? Or try to lay on him for 5 rounds? I'd like to see him try and watch Shogun punish him. Shogun wont let Rashad out clinch him and his BJJ well I'd like to see how good he is since he was training as a kid till now


That should be interesting since the both have Black Belts in BJj, but Rashad has the wrestling on his side.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

Rashad is an evolution in MMA that Shogun hasnt faced yet.

a great MMA wrestler with blinding speed and decent standup and good power.

Rashad should win this fight and im a much bigger Shogun fan.

I expect a Greg Jackson gameplan of TDs, control, GnP and repeat. Shogun cant stop the TD and i dont think he can stay away from Rashad for prolonged periods.

Rashad isnt Randleman or Coleman, he will be very hard to sub or sweep.

Ppl just dont want Rashad to win so they are finding ways for him not to. 

Since coming to the UFC Shogun hasnt fought an elite MMA wrestler in the most wrestling friendly org in the world.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

CAn't stand these threads. Just going to wait for Rashad to do work in the cage.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> Rashad is an evolution in MMA that Shogun hasnt faced yet.
> 
> a great MMA wrestler with blinding speed and decent standup and good power.
> 
> ...


One thing Shogun always showed (leave griffin fight aside) is that he always coming with good game plans . I think he's going to hit and move forcing rashad to come forword for the takedowns and working hard to get to him . also i think Shogun is going to win just because this is a 5 Rounder and even if rashad manage to get him down easly andy Try LNP his way to victory (because honestly i don't see him subbing or KO shogun ever ) Shogun will use his Very underrated BJJ to always look to scarmble up or sweep Forcing Rashad to spend alot of energy and getting tierd . in the later round i see Shogun rocking him and unlike Rampage Or silva when shogun smell blood it's usually over fast .


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Rahsad would be wise to not stand with Shogun. He had a speed advantage over Liddell and a power advantage over Forrest but Shogun has speed and power plus better striking skills. Rashad can definitely win this fight but he needs to fight smart.


----------



## Nikkolai (Jan 7, 2008)

Hmm I hope Rashad takes Shogun down and then Shogun submits Rashad via omoplata or knee bar Randleman style.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Nikkolai said:


> Hmm I hope Rashad takes Shogun down and then Shogun submits Rashad via omoplata or knee bar Randleman style.


Hah, my 1 armed grandma could submit Randleman, Rashad is leagues ahead of that can in every regard.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Rashad begins to hype what he hopes will turn into a man hugging love fest. 

His mouth says one thing, his instinct of self-preservation says something else!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Neat avatar. Did you design that...haha. Reminds me of Johnny Cage from Mortal Kombat for some reason. Shogun does actually come in with game plans I mean he was able to solve the riddle of Machida essentially both times although Machida did win the 1st encounter. He did what no man could do. 



Guymay said:


> One thing Shogun always showed (leave griffin fight aside) is that he always coming with good game plans . I think he's going to hit and move forcing rashad to come forword for the takedowns and working hard to get to him . also i think Shogun is going to win just because this is a 5 Rounder and even if rashad manage to get him down easly andy Try LNP his way to victory (because honestly i don't see him subbing or KO shogun ever ) Shogun will use his Very underrated BJJ to always look to scarmble up or sweep Forcing Rashad to spend alot of energy and getting tierd . in the later round i see Shogun rocking him and unlike Rampage Or silva when shogun smell blood it's usually over fast .


It's pretty rare to have that kind of diversity, speed, power, sturdy chin, and all around solid striking and ground game. 



HitOrGetHit said:


> Rahsad would be wise to not stand with Shogun. He had a speed advantage over Liddell and a power advantage over Forrest but Shogun has speed and power plus better striking skills. Rashad can definitely win this fight but he needs to fight smart.


----------



## YousefTheGreat (May 29, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> Contrary to what it may seem I am NOT a Sugar fan at all. Like each of you who are reading this you are probably incredulous and in disbelief...lolz. If Rashad KOs Shogun/not TKO, but KOs em I will throw my computer out the window...roflz!
> 
> Rashad Evans Looking For The Knockout Against Mauricio "Shogun" Rua
> 
> ...


If he tries to stand with Shogun it will be twice that he does the stanky leg in the octagon


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

People act like rashad didnt rock rampage by just running out and hooking him. It could happen, if recent title fights show you anythingm, its not to assume any champ is invincible.


----------



## Prolific (May 7, 2009)

i really dont think rashad wants to be on the ground with shogun all that long. I think hell try to outpoint him standing sprinkle in a takedown every round and try to open rua up to strikes. so him saying he going for the knockout is probably right. but will i think it happen No.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Just like he looked for the knockout vs Rampage right?

The only real attempt was the first shot of the fight.


----------



## neoseeker (Jun 16, 2007)

The possibilities are endless here. Let's see, a knee to the head as Rashad tries to shoot, submission on the ground if he ever takes Shogun down, TKO from leg kicks if he decides to stand or worse, knockout if tries to exchange with Shogun. The only chance Rashad has against Shogun is if Shogun comes out of shape which he already knows he shouldn't do or Shogun re injures his knee ( God forbids ).


----------



## neoseeker (Jun 16, 2007)

Forgot to mention, Shogun is watching all of Rashad's previous fights videos studying his style(s).


----------



## UglyKnux (Sep 12, 2010)

neoseeker said:


> Forgot to mention, Shogun is watching all of Rashad's previous fights videos studying his style(s).


Don't you think Rashad is doing the same?


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

neoseeker said:


> Forgot to mention, Shogun is watching all of Rashad's previous fights videos studying his style(s).





UglyKnux said:


> Don't you think Rashad is doing the same?


That's what makes it interesting. Everybody knows what Rashad will most likely do. Wouldn't it be weird if Shogun actually went for the take down to mix things up. 

I mean for the first Machida fight Shogun went with purely leg kicks keeping his distance for the most part at all times and collecting points. Second time around he went blitzkrieg and actually countered a counter from Machida. 

Hope Shogun saw the Rashad vs Rampage. Rashad stayed low and dangled his left arm out there and exposed his head...I hope Shogun kicks his arm and face in breaking both in the process. 

It's weird I think Rashad is a good commentator, but just abhor his fighting style.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

Rashad will try to dry hump Shogun to a UD, but that isn't going to happen. 

War SHOGUN!


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

I think Rashad may try stand with him to be honest.

Rashad is the worst black belt in MMA I have ever seen. 
It's like his mind goes blank when it goes to the ground.
From what I have seen he looks about a high level blue belt, possibly a purple.

Unless he improves dramatically in the next 6 months I feel he is going to be in a lot of trouble on the ground, and standing for that matter. Shogun has tons of experience I don't feel Rashad can damage him to much with G&P before being swept or reversed.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

420atalon said:


> I don't believe speed to be what gave Rashad trouble against Machida I think it was the range. That is also the problem Machida had against Shogun, he couldn't keep his range.


This is something very very few boxing fans, nor MMA fans appreciate, and is absolutely critical to fighting! It can be the difference in many stand-up fights.

On the actual fight, Rashad stands close to zero chance standing with Shogun. Yet, I'm sure he has watched how effective Sobral was with Shogun (though still a very green Shogun at that). So I think it is plain obvious where Rashad is going to try and take this fight. The only thing is, I can't see him stopping Shogun, so he had better be fit and ready to grind out a 5 round decision, because that is his only chance of winning IMO.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

This is Shogun's true test, an elite evolved MMA wrestler with great takedowns.

Honestly.. I think he'll lose because his takedown defense is horrid. He has great sweeps and will probably sweep Rashad a few times, but he won't get Rashad on his back unless he rocks him.

In fact, testament to Rashad's BJJ skill is his apparent lack of never being on his back. Rampage had Rashad rocked and almost completely out, and Rashad with only the use of 1 arm (the other went numb) managed to stop all strikes from Rampage and stand up. Machida also had Rashad severly rocked and couldn't keep Rashad down for more than 2 seconds. In fact.. when Thiago rocked Rashad even HE couldn't keep Rashad down and he's a solid BJJer.

Thing is folks, I think Rashad is exactly the kind of fighter to beat Shogun.

And for anyone thinking he will, NO, Rashad WILL NOT stand with Shogun any longer than he needs to.


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

SpoKen said:


> This is Shogun's true test, an elite evolved MMA wrestler with great takedowns.
> 
> 
> In fact, testament to Rashad's BJJ skill is his apparent lack of never being on his back. Rampage had Rashad rocked and almost completely out, and Rashad with only the use of 1 arm (the other went numb) managed to stop all strikes from Rampage and stand up. Machida also had Rashad severly rocked and couldn't keep Rashad down for more than 2 seconds. In fact.. when Thiago rocked Rashad even HE couldn't keep Rashad down and he's a solid BJJer.


I agree it will be a test for Shogun, however I don't understand how the examples you gave are a testament to Rashad's BJJ skills. I feel like certain MMA fighters are awarded BB's and are definitely not deserving of them. 
Hell I can't even find any footage of Rashad rolling, which I think is quite unusual for a guy that receives so much coverage.

I understand that his wrestling ability certainly translated well to his BJJ, but I will always be skeptical until I see something from him that I consider to be BB level.

I just did a quick Google search, and it seems like there was quite an outrage when he was awarded it, so I don't seem to be the only one.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

You dont have to do shinya aoki stuff to have black belt knowledge of submissions


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Fine Wine said:


> The only thing is, I can't see him stopping Shogun, so he had better be fit and ready to grind out a 5 round decision, because that is his only chance of winning IMO.


If I were you I would be much more worried about Shogun showing up fit and ready to wrestle.

I don't know whow you could even question Rashad's cardio unless you haven't watched him fight since TUF. He is in great shape and a very good athlete.

Shogun has struggled with wrestlers in the past and gassed more then once. If he does that against Rashad this fight will end shortly.

Imo Shogun needs to win this fight in the first round or else he will lose.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

My main issue with Rashad is the fact that even when he's been using his wrestling in his last 2 fights he's not been able to maintain disciplined for 15 minutes without being caught. Against Thiago Silva he was very sloppy in the 3rd, and I'm not sure whether that was down to cardio or what, but a better conditioned Thiago Silva would have won that fight. Then against Rampage he did the same in the 3rd, getting caught with a knee before managing to survive and defend himself against some poor G+P from a fatigued, cage rusty Rampage Jackson. If he gets sloppy against Shogun, and gives him a chance to finish, he will. Shogun has the cardio to go 5 rounds, and if Rashad slips up and opens the door for Shogun, then he's getting knocked out. I guess we'll have to see what happens. Should be a very good fight!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

The only thing I remember from the 3rd round of Rashad vs Rampage is Rashad teeing off on Rampages face via GNP...


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

This fight worries me greatly. I'm a huge Shogun fan, but apparently he needed knee surg AGAIN, and i'm really really hoping he doesn't show up like the shogun we saw against Forrest or Coleman.


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy (Aug 26, 2007)

murrayjb said:


> This fight worries me greatly. I'm a huge Shogun fan, but apparently he needed knee surg AGAIN, and i'm really really hoping he doesn't show up like the shogun we saw against Forrest or Coleman.


That's what has me worried..

People are talking about Rashad having the cardio but not looking at Shogun's recent fights in the UFC.. and forgot he had cardio issues also coming from a surgery.

It's also unknown whether his cardio was back from his Pride days. You can't even use his matches with Machida because.. they weren't really tests for cardio.

A wrestler will test your cardio. Lets see how he can hold up getting taking down by Rashad. And yes Rashad will take him down..


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Rashad knocking Shogun out is probably not going to happen... Rashad winning is an entirely different subject though, I believe Rashad has the tools to take the belt... Wouldn't bet on this match though, I'm really on the fence ATM :/


----------



## godson (Apr 17, 2009)

In rashad's last two fights.. rashad has gotten caught bad.. shogun wins by ref stoppage..


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

I love the little dance Rashad does when he's rocked. It's almost as good as Bisping's getting punched face.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

How do we know that Rashad can't survive getting rocked by Shogun? He survived Thiago Silva who is a great finisher, and he survived Rampage and I swear he went to sleep for a second or two. He survived getting blasted by Machida for a few dozen punches too. It's not out of the realm of impossibility that Rashad survives getting blasted by Shogun.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Both Thiago and Rampage had the worst cardio and could not finish a wobbly Rashad. Complete incompetence...Shogun will finish it.


----------



## Nikkolai (Jan 7, 2008)

420atalon said:


> Hah, my 1 armed grandma could submit Randleman, Rashad is leagues ahead of that can in every regard.


Clarification: it wasn't a comparison between Rashad and Randleman.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

I honestly think this will all depend on how good Shogun's cardio is post-surgery.

Lyoto/shogun 1 cardio and he wins it, (forrest/coleman)/Shogun Cardio and it's gonna be a short night.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

stand up fights aren't good for comparing cardio when your against a wrestler.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Oh god, is this another Rashad bashing thread for christ sakes?? :sarcastic11:

I respect Shogun a lot these days. A hell of a lot more than I used to, that's for sure. But believe me when I say that this is absolutely the worst fight for him to be coming back from an injury to. Even with a fit and healthy Shogun, Rashad matches up fairly well, now we are very likely to see a weaker version of the man that destroyed Machida and all I can see is Rashad having a field day with him. 

The thing with Shogun is you have to mentally beat him as well as physically, that's why, in some ways, Forrest wasn't the best match up. Forrest is a guy who is extremely difficult to break. He thinks he has a chance to win even in the last min of the fight. Against a guy like Shogun's who's (admittedly excellent) Muay Thai striking is designed to discourage other fighters from even exchanging with him and put them in a situation where they have to think about what to do next (a no no in the world of combat sports), it puts Shogun in a situation where he can expose his ability to adapt and come up with fresh ideas. Rashad is similar to Forrest in that respect. It's extremely difficult to break his mental game and in that respect, Rashad has him beat. 

That said, Rua has one of the most violent BJJ games in the biz, and he can give Rashad problems on the ground as well as standing up, problem is though Rashad has BJJ. I don't care what the doubters say or whether or not his black belt is 'legit'. He uses it for defensive purposes and is very rarely on his back, and when he is, he gets very quickly. There is a reason why Thiago Silva, a very good BJJ fighter, couldn't sweep him. 

I think Rua will spend energy getting up a few times and when he realises Rashad's going to be difficult to get on his back, he'll go Chute Box, get taken down and G'N'P'ed towards the beginning of the 4th round. I see a ref stoppage for this one. I don't see even the mightly Shogun being able to last till the end with someone like Rashad


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

shoguns BJJ is overrated. ESP off his back.

so he moved around a half unconcious arona and subbed the unsubable Randleman.

Ppl making it out to be a helluva lot more dangerous than it is.

Rashad will own him on the ground, book it. He better find a way up and forget about subs and sweeps, NOT happening.

EDIT Nakamura fight is an OK example, the best we have seen from Shogun but he was being out boxed and straight up outclassed standing that fight.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> shoguns BJJ is overrated. ESP off his back.
> 
> so he moved around a half unconcious arona and subbed the unsubable Randleman.
> 
> ...


I have to disagree with some of that (something I hate to do when it comes to fighters like Rua). His BJJ is as good as his standup imo. Look at the way he was able to outgrapple Alistair Overeem on the ground in both of their fights. Whenever Overeem took him down, Rua would always reverse into dominant positions. His BJJ is more aggressive than most. That said, I agree that Rashad will TKO him with ground and pound.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

i think his BJJ is better than average and he is very good at getting to his feet.

His sweeps are awesome but i dont see him sweeping Rashad, his base is so strong. Subs?? Dont see that either.

Rashad gonna TD at will imo. He will also get TDs near the fence and just keep taking Ruas legs from under his and working GnP.

The problem when you have poor TDD and good BJJ is you have to relie on that BJJ for 5 rounds of escaping and i just see Rashad eventually getting a really good position and beating on Rua for a bit.

Overeem isnt exactly a premo grappler btw. Arona is and the scramble Rua have from under Machida was beautiful.

I just have a feeling Rashad is going to be sharpening his GnP up for this fight and he will be a nightmare for a guy with poor TDD unless they are truely world class off their backs which i dont think Shogun is, altho he is very good.

btw, if Overeem is taking you down and controlling for you parts of fights... Rashad is gonna 100% do the same but be much harder to reverse, sweep or sub.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

The Dark Knight said:


> Oh god, is this another Rashad bashing thread for christ sakes?? :sarcastic11:
> 
> I respect Shogun a lot these days. A hell of a lot more than I used to, that's for sure. But believe me when I say that this is absolutely the worst fight for him to be coming back from an injury to. Even with a fit and healthy Shogun, Rashad matches up fairly well, now we are very likely to see a weaker version of the man that destroyed Machida and all I can see is Rashad having a field day with him.
> 
> ...


Machida broke Rashad. 
Hence, his unwillingness to do any type of striking. 
LNP will work for a while... not 5 rounds.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> Machida broke Rashad.
> Hence, his unwillingness to do any type of striking.
> LNP will work for a while... not 5 rounds.



Have to agree . in 3 rounds i pick Rashad 5/10 with playing on points . but in 5 rounds i can't see him not getting Caught .


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

ppl really underestimating the fact Shogun will be coming off a surgery, long layoff and the 1st time EVER facing a new breed, elite MMA wrestler......



and its in a cage, in a wrestler friendly judging system.


its really alot of things stacked against Shogun here. He needs to find Rashads chin early, i see cardio problems if Rashad forces mad grappling.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> Machida broke Rashad.
> Hence, his unwillingness to do any type of striking.
> LNP will work for a while... not 5 rounds.


Is that all you ever say? You said something similar earlier in the thread.

Yes, we know that Machida beat Rashad by viciously KOing him. Yes, Rashad has changed and went back to using his wrestling. We get that.

But Machida did NOT break Rashad, because if he did Rashad wouldn't be fighting for the title Machida just lost. In fact, the loss made him much better.

And he stood with Rampage :confused03: And stood with Thiago for a while until he got caught :thumb02:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Actually Thiago did sweep Rashad that's why he couldn't keep it on the ground too long and didn't dish out any heavy punishment. After the second and third rounds Thiago was huffing and puffing, but so was Rashad to an extent after expending all that energy. 



The Dark Knight said:


> Oh god, is this another Rashad bashing thread for christ sakes?? :sarcastic11:
> 
> I respect Shogun a lot these days. A hell of a lot more than I used to, that's for sure. But believe me when I say that this is absolutely the worst fight for him to be coming back from an injury to. Even with a fit and healthy Shogun, Rashad matches up fairly well, now we are very likely to see a weaker version of the man that destroyed Machida and all I can see is Rashad having a field day with him.
> 
> That said, Rua has one of the most violent BJJ games in the biz, and he can give Rashad problems on the ground as well as standing up, problem is though Rashad has BJJ. I don't care what the doubters say or whether or not his black belt is 'legit'. He uses it for defensive purposes and is very rarely on his back, and when he is, he gets very quickly. *There is a reason why Thiago Silva, a very good BJJ fighter, couldn't sweep him. *


I wish Shogun would be 100% because, it's essentially impossible though. If he was he'd win 8-10 times. Now it's gonna be 50/50. We already know what Greg Jackson's plan is. Make him respect his striking, overcommitt "maybe even try to KO Shogun" and of course take em down and GNP. All in the name to tire him out; Coleman, Griffin, etc. I don't like Rashad, but even I know wrestling based fighters are his weakness if anything. 



SpoKen said:


> Is that all you ever say? You said something similar earlier in the thread.
> 
> Yes, we know that Machida beat Rashad by viciously KOing him. Yes, Rashad has changed and went back to using his wrestling. We get that.
> 
> ...


I don't think anybody is underestimating the layoff. Everybody is taking into account and it sucks big time. What people don't see is a potential triangle going on.
Rashad beats Shogun, Machida beats Rashad, then Shogun beats Machida, then JBJ beats comes in leaving only ONE MAN LEFT...lolz! 

ENTER "THE SPIDER." 



E Lit Er Ate said:


> ppl really underestimating the fact Shogun will be coming off a surgery, long layoff and the 1st time EVER facing a new breed, elite MMA wrestler......
> and its in a cage, in a wrestler friendly judging system.
> 
> 
> its really alot of things stacked against Shogun here. He needs to find Rashads chin early, i see cardio problems if Rashad forces mad grappling.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

No Mercy I see that triangle going on. And I'm wondering if JBJ can break it. If Rashad becomes champ and JBJ defeats Machida, then I'm happy with that result because then Rashad could keep the title for a very long time


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

SpoKen said:


> Is that all you ever say? You said something similar earlier in the thread.
> 
> Yes, we know that Machida beat Rashad by viciously KOing him. Yes, Rashad has changed and went back to using his wrestling. We get that.
> 
> ...


Lol... he "stood" with Rampage until he got smacked back, then hung on until the bell x 3.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> Lol... he "stood" with Rampage until he got smacked back, then hung on until the bell x 3.


Yea I don't think anyone takes you seriously anymore...


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

All this talk of bad TDD and Rashad getting takedowns at will is bollocks, being able to take Shogun down does not equate to winning a 5 round fight against him, if he's healthy.

Honestly you'd think most people on here have only seen his Griffin and Coleman fights, of which he only lost one anyway. Griffin took a load of damage, and it took him until the third round to finish a poorly conditioned Shogun who wasn't used to the octagon.

How did anyone work out that Shogun has trouble with wrestlers? He's been submitted twice (one by a wrestler), had a dislocated elbow (due to fall) loss and lost a decision in a 100% stand up fight. There's no pattern there at all.

Rashad can't stand with Shogun, and will be outclassed on the ground.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

SM33 said:


> All this talk of bad TDD and Rashad getting takedowns at will is bollocks, being able to take Shogun down does not equate to winning a 5 round fight against him, if he's healthy.
> 
> Honestly you'd think most people on here have only seen his Griffin and Coleman fights, of which he only lost one anyway. Griffin took a load of damage, and it took him until the third round to finish a poorly conditioned Shogun who wasn't used to the octagon.
> 
> ...


We say he has horrible takedown defense because in all of his fights whoever wants to take him down takes him down.

We say Rashad has a good chance to win because he's a grinder with GREAT takedowns, is extremely hard to finish, and has excellent BJJ defense. Which.. on paper, completely counters Shogun's whole style.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> > We say he has horrible takedown defense because in all of his fights whoever wants to take him down takes him down.
> 
> 
> All this suggests is that Shogun isn't worried about going to the ground. And he has defended takedowns before.
> ...


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

SpoKen said:


> Yea I don't think anyone takes you seriously anymore...


From MMAJunkie, and your boy's own mouth: 


MMAJunkie said:


> Evans, of course, flirted with disaster in the third round of his UFC 114 main-event fight at the MGM Grand Garden Arena in Las Vegas. [b After using takedowns to control the action and win the first two rounds, Evans opted for a stick-and-move standup strategy early in the third. That gave Jackson an opportunity, and the fellow ex-champ clipped Evans with a left hook that sent him staggering backward and to the mat. [/b]
> 
> Evans admits he was on "queer street" as referee Herb Dean came oh-so-close to stopping the fight. But Evans (15-1-1 MMA, 10-1-1 UFC) survived the follow-up onslaught and claimed the win.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/19370/ufc...estling-oriented-fight-style-here-to-stay.mma

Keep trying to rewrite history buddy.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Rewrite history? What?

I'm not saying Shogun is easy to finish, in fact I doubt Rashad will finish him, but to say Rashad is easy to finish is dumb. Think about it, he's got knocked out once, but it took him a LOOOOOOOOOOONG time before he finally went to sleep, and he wasn't even defending the blows.

Rampage and Thiago Silva, both GREAT finishers, couldn't finish Rashad. And yes, Rashad was in a lot of trouble, a LOT a lot, yet he won those fights.

Doesn't that.. by default, make him extremely hard to finish? Not saying Shogun can't finish him, because he can finish anyone at 205, but I don't think he will.

And Sicilian, yes, we ALL know Rashad got hurt. Do you have like... anything else to say? At least SM33 is coming at me with good arguments.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Thiago Silva's finished Jardine, Mendes, Alexander and Drwal, that doesn't make him a GREAT finisher. He was also gassed in that 3rd round. Not on anywhere near the same level as Shogun. Then with Rampage, he was coming off a year long lay-off, was poorly conditioned and quite obviously ring rusty. He didn't land 1 clean shot after rocking Rashad, which is clear evidence of ring rust to me, I think a prime Rampage would have finished that fight. Shogun Rua is a far better finisher of fights than the 2 guys Rashad fought, and IF Rashad gives him a sniff at a finish, and I personally think he will, Shogun will take it. 

I like Rashad a lot, and believe he's more than capable of taking the fight, but I'm not sure he's disciplined enough to dominate Shogun for the full 5 rounds; he couldn't make 3 without getting badly hurt by Thiago and Rampage. I see it being a very close fight, but one that Shogun will ultimately win, probably via TKO. However, it's Rashad's fight to lose, if he comes in disciplined and sticks to his gameplan for 25 minutes, he wins the fight.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

SpoKen said:


> And he stood with Rampage :confused03:





Sicilian_Esq said:


> Lol... he "stood" with Rampage until he got smacked back, then hung on until the bell x 3.





SpoKen said:


> Yea I don't think anyone takes you seriously anymore...





Sicilian_Esq said:


> *Post of Proof that Rashad did not "Stand" with Rashad*





SpoKen said:


> Rewrite history? What?


ok. :sarcastic12:


By the way, I do agree with your statement that Rashad is hard to finish... especially hanging onto his opponent's waist for 3 rounds. 

Five rounds? Won't happen. At least, not against Shogun.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

He stood with Rampage plenty in the 2nd round and stood with Thiago a bit throughout the fight.

Don't believe me, watch them, I have both fights saved on my computer and can go back for reference.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

SpoKen said:


> He stood with Rampage plenty in the 2nd round and stood with Thiago a bit throughout the fight.
> 
> Don't believe me, watch them, I have both fights saved on my computer and can go back for reference.


You do know that "standing" with someone isn't when you stand out of strike distance and paw, correct?


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> You do know that "standing" with someone isn't when you stand out of strike distance and paw, correct?


You know striking isn't just standing in the pocket and going for the KO correct?

And look at the Thiago fight, Rashad threw almost all power punches, and lots of em.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Dgray said:


> I actually dont have a person I favor in this fight, but to be honest I would like to see Jon Jones face Rashad Evans


although it would be a fun fight, then gone on record stating they won't fight each other.

A yes, lots of haters. But Scil has been a hater for a very long time, he has yet to see the light.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

SpoKen said:


> although it would be a fun fight, then gone on record stating they won't fight each other.
> 
> A yes, lots of haters. But Scil has been a hater for a very long time, he has yet to see the light.


I will probably always hate on Rashad...something about him just rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Good luck if Evans thinks he can do it. If Shogun put to sleep a guy that Evans only landed *5* strikes against before he was sent to la la land, I don't see him standing and aggressively attacking Shogun. If Rashad goes for a standing KO against Mauricio, it would be a disaster. Shogun's Muay Thai is just way too good. What Evans does best is wrestle. Evans should rely on his meat & potatos. Rashad knows he can't stand with Shogun but he can take him down and try to punish him with some ground & pound. Shogun has good Jiu Jitsu especially his leglocks. If somehow Shogun avoids getting taken down (I don't see it), and he keeps the fight standing, it's only a matter of time before Evans gets caught and finished. Gonna be killer fight...:thumbsup:


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

Mirage445 said:


> I will probably always hate on Rashad...something about him just rubs me the wrong way.


...Is it his cockiness or the fact that he handed Liddell his worst KO ever?...hehe


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

BrutalKO said:


> ...Is it his cockiness or the fact that he handed Liddell his worst KO ever?...hehe


I'm not really a Liddell fan, so it's definitely not that... I dunno, don't really like his stand-up movements (weird thing to hate for I guess)...he also comes across very smug to me.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Mirage445 said:


> I'm not really a Liddell fan, so it's definitely not that... I dunno, don't really like his stand-up movements (weird thing to hate for I guess)...he also comes across very smug to me.


Yah he has two personalities. As a commentator and guest speak he come across humble and articulate, but it's probably more of his fighters' "switch." IE: Wand the family man vs Axe Murderer. I think Tito to an extent is like that. 

Rashad was lucky not to fight Jardine the second time around, but he's definitely gotta fight JBJ down the line. 

Some fighters are just the way they are; Chael, Koschek, Hardy, etc.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

If he somehow did win by a Liddel-esq fashion I would be greatly surprised. I think it will end up more like the Kos. vs. Daley fight though. I'm most interested to see if Shogun looks like hell because of the layoff and surgery.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

SpoKen said:


> although it would be a fun fight, then gone on record stating they won't fight each other.
> 
> A yes, lots of haters. But Scil has been a hater for a very long time, he has yet to see the light.


Sorry I don't man crush on your boy. 

BTW, to answer your previous post, Yes, I realize you do not have to be in the pocket to "stand" w/ an opponent. See: Edgar v. Penn 1 and 2.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

^^^ No offense to SpoKen but that is funny. Anyway, this fight is quite similar to Sonnen vs Silva, except Evans is less aggressive than Sonnen and won't be landing combos on Shogun's face. Shogun and Silva both have great chins so take down all you like, you will get caught.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Hehe, that is pretty funny. I love Buzz Lightyear.

EDIT: Sorry Scil, had to delete most of the content of your post because it's considered attacking another member. I won't infract you though because it was kinda funny and if it makes me laugh it's all good in my book.


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

the only time rua has been sat down was in his fight against lil' nog. he recovered quickly and ended up wining the fight via tko.


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

Mjr said:


> I think Rashad may try stand with him to be honest.
> 
> Rashad is the worst black belt in MMA I have ever seen.
> It's like his mind goes blank when it goes to the ground.
> ...


this tbh...


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

Rashad said that he was going to knock out Rampage too. He's going to go for constant takedowns and try to keep Shogun against the cage. Peppering shots all night and smothering. I'm not saying that it will work, but I don't think that Rashad is dumb enough to stand with Shogun.


----------



## wormathletics (Aug 16, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> Contrary to what it may seem I am NOT a Sugar fan at all. Like each of you who are reading this you are probably incredulous and in disbelief...lolz. If Rashad KOs Shogun/not TKO, but KOs em I will throw my computer out the window...roflz!
> 
> Rashad Evans Looking For The Knockout Against Mauricio "Shogun" Rua
> 
> ...


Would be a very interesting fight. I'm always amazed when fighters try to predict what they will do. I think that you should prepare with multiple strategies and be prepared to adapt with whatever comes at you. As the great Bruce Lee said "...you ought not to be thinking about winning, losing, or strategies, but simply letting nature takes it's course....". Of course I'm paraphrasing here.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

The problem with going up against Shogun is that he's smart enough to make effective adjustments to his style to counter his opponents. How many people here gave him a chance against Chuck Liddell before the fight? It was generally agreed that Shogun's wide-open offensive style was just asking for Chuck to counter and KO him. How many people gave him a chance before the first Machida fight? Maybe one person on the entire forum, everyone else was calling for either a Machida TKO or a one-sided UD win for him since Shogun's style was just asking for Machida to counter him. And lastly, how many here called for a Machida win before the rematch? How'd that one work out?

My point is this. Assumming that Shogun comes back in decent shape, we can't predict how he'll fight based on his past results. He makes constant and effective improvements to his style & gameplans, when Shogun fights Rashad it's very likely that he'll be doing something new that we've never seen him do before. What that something is, well, that's what Rashad, Greg Jackson, and the rest of us get to try and figure out between now and then.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

No_Mercy said:


> Actually Thiago did sweep Rashad that's why he couldn't keep it on the ground too long and didn't dish out any heavy punishment. After the second and third rounds Thiago was huffing and puffing, but so was Rashad to an extent after expending all that energy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not too big on the whole BJJ scene, but I thought a sweep was when you reversed an opponent onto a dominant position? I could be wrong, and if I am then whatever. Rashad had Thiago on the ground many times, and he didn't gnp because he didn't want to get reversed and underneath Silva. I reckon he could have stood and banged with Silva and got the knockout, but that was a riskier option. Rashad was not huffing and puffing at the end of that fight, lol. Rashad got caught with two hard hits and if you watch the post fight coference, he said he was talking to himself, trying to get himself out of the knockout zone, so what you saw was a face full of fear, desire and the will to survive. Not somebody gassed. 

And regardless, of the layoff, Rashad matches up well to him. Not saying he is a bad match up for Rua, but 5-6 times out of 10, Rashad will have Rua beat. ESPECIALLY in a 5 rounder. The only person i'd be worried about Rashad facing is bloody Machida again, that's why I want Rampage to win. I doubt Rampage will, but I really want him to get Machida away from Rashad. I dislike Ramp these days and hope he gets beat up a bit if he does win, but I need Machida away from things, at least for a year and a bit until Rashad has settled in as champion. 

Also Mercy, why the hell was Rashad lucky to not fight Keith Jardine a 2nd time? Have I missed something there?? Hope you're not implying that Jardine would beat Rashad in a rematch :confused03:

Scil, we get that you dislike Rashad. We do. But sometimes your comments go too far. You need to step back a bit because a lot of what you say is a lot deeply disrespectful shit, and there is a difference between that and general criticism. 

And


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

The Dark Knight said:


> I'm not too big on the whole BJJ scene, but I thought a sweep was when you reversed an opponent onto a dominant position? I could be wrong, and if I am then whatever. Rashad had Thiago on the ground many times, and he didn't gnp because he didn't want to get reversed and underneath Silva. I reckon he could have stood and banged with Silva and got the knockout, but that was a riskier option. Rashad was not huffing and puffing at the end of that fight, lol. Rashad got caught with two hard hits and if you watch the post fight coference, he said he was talking to himself, trying to get himself out of the knockout zone, so what you saw was a face full of fear, desire and the will to survive. Not somebody gassed.
> 
> And regardless, of the layoff, Rashad matches up well to him. Not saying he is a bad match up for Rua, but 5-6 times out of 10, Rashad will have Rua beat. ESPECIALLY in a 5 rounder. The only person i'd be worried about Rashad facing is bloody Machida again, that's why I want Rampage to win. I doubt Rampage will, but I really want him to get Machida away from Rashad. I dislike Ramp these days and hope he gets beat up a bit if he does win, but I need Machida away from things, at least for a year and a bit until Rashad has settled in as champion.
> 
> ...


Actually Thiago was getting taken to the ground at will, but he was able to pop back up or shrimp out of it rather than sweeping him. Minor correction there. 

As for Jardine I guess what I meant was more about morale and the mental effect it would have on em. They're friends and both agreed not to fight each other ever again. #1.) it "may" effect their friendship 
#2.) it would certainly split their camp in half

If they fought Rashad is the clear winner. I think Rashad owes a lot to Jardine in the fact that he was the blue print in helping him beat both Chuck Liddell and Forrest Griffin.

So far the entire camp has been lucky not to have any inter-fighting...YET.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

I think people are forgetting that whenever Rashad takes long layoffs his skill level jumps significantly. He took a long layoff before the Chuck fight and looked like a new fighter. He also had a long layoff against Thiago Silva and suddenly his takedowns are WAAAAAAAY better than they used to be, although they were always good.

Rashad thrives on long layoffs. One of the few fighters that do.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

elardo said:


> Rashad said that he was going to knock out Rampage too. He's going to go for constant takedowns and try to keep Shogun against the cage. Peppering shots all night and smothering. I'm not saying that it will work, but I don't think that Rashad is dumb enough to stand with Shogun.


...Well said. Similiar to my post. That would be the best gameplan to fight Shogun. Rashad has to do 2 very important things: 1) Keep getting solid, well-timed takedowns and sap Shogun's energy with punches. 2) He must keep Shogun pinned, not let him get back to his feet and be weary of Shogun's submission attempts. If Evans holds serve on that, he can win it. If he gets stupid, wants to trade on the feet and goes for the KO- Rashad will get cracked. If Evans gets rocked at any point- Shogun's (smell blood in the water) chutebox attack will most likely make it to an Ultimate KO's DVD...


----------



## TheOldAssassin (Sep 17, 2010)

For the longest time I've believed that Rashad is simply too small for 205, since he really can't be both an "exciting" fighter and a consistent winner at 205.

If he wants to be both, he has to move down, to 185 at least; and remember that Rashad and Josh Koscheck both wrestled at the same weight class in their respective senior years in college, so even 170 for Rashad can't be ruled out.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

> Actually Thiago was getting taken to the ground at will, but he was able to pop back up or shrimp out of it rather than sweeping him. Minor correction there.


Thiago has a good scramble, I will admit. Must've been studying a bit of Liddell or something.




> If they fought Rashad is the clear winner. I think Rashad owes a lot to Jardine in the fact that he was the blue print in helping him beat both Chuck Liddell and Forrest Griffin.
> 
> So far the entire camp has been lucky not to have any inter-fighting...YET


This is somewhat true. It does help that a teammate had both fought and already beaten those guys. I don't see the camp ever having any sort of breakdown though. Jackson's seems very tight and family orientated, I truly believed Rashad when he said he'd rather go HW than fight Jardine for the title (Although that would have been absolutely mental).


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

TheOldAssassin said:


> For the longest time I've believed that Rashad is simply too small for 205, since he really can't be both an "exciting" fighter and a consistent winner at 205.
> 
> If he wants to be both, he has to move down, to 185 at least; and remember that Rashad and Josh Koscheck both wrestled at the same weight class in their respective senior years in college, so even 170 for Rashad can't be ruled out.


I didn't know he was THAT small when he wrestled in college...rep for that. Still though, guess his lower body blew up quite a bit. He probably did that Hungarian Oak Leg Workout  

I do agree that he can make 185lbs though.


----------

